# 16 th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet Uniontown Ohio



## 56jetflow (Nov 30, 2022)

Antique & Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet

Saturday, March 4,2023

OPEN TO THE PUBLIC FREE ADMITION

VENDOR SET-UP 8:00AM
SHOW 9:00AM TO 1:00PM $10.00 PER 8 FT TABLE/SPACE

NO FRIDAY NIGHT SET-UP
Lunch Stand available on site!
Grace United Church of Christ
of Uniontown Hall
13275 Cleveland Ave. N.W.
Uniontown Ohio 44685
1/4 mile North of State Rte. 619
for more info call
Bob Hirschfelt 330-699-9798
Jim Christner 330-608-2802
Jack Burns 330-571-3217


----------



## Herman (Dec 1, 2022)

Always a nice show !


----------

